
How to update a million rows in under a second in Postgres - xialingxiao
https://www.notion.so/portcast/How-to-update-a-million-rows-in-under-a-second-in-Postgres-5a90b4b04439407091c107ba440b33e5
======
xialingxiao
Efficiently update time series predictions in a relational database

